# Anybody do the Fargo St Hill ride?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Did anyone ride the Fargo St. Hill challenge over the weekend in Silverlake?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*yep!*



penniless pedals said:


> Did anyone ride the Fargo St. Hill challenge over the weekend in Silverlake?


x-post
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=26992 

were you there?


----------



## Igor441 (Jul 13, 2004)

*More Fargo Foto's*



penniless pedals said:


> Did anyone ride the Fargo St. Hill challenge over the weekend in Silverlake?


Here is a link to more photo's of the Fargo Street hillclimb, not previously posted to the Commuting and Touring forum. That's me in photo number 1890:

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/harvw...://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/harvwoien/my_photos
.
.


----------

